# Finding DEWA consumer account # on final bill of prev tenant



## WanderingCar (Mar 17, 2013)

Trying to get DEWA set up using the online form. My agent gave me the final bill from the previous tenant and highlighted the contract account number on it (it's a 10 digit #). 

But the online DEWA connection form won't accept this, as it only accepts a 9 digit # for the consumer account #.

I found a 9-digit # on the final bill - the "premise #." Is this the same thing as the consumer account #??? 

I am not in Dubai right now so I can't easily check on the door tag.

TIA for help!!


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes WanderingCar, I just checked my own documents and my Premise number is the same as the number on my door tag.

My premise number is 9-digits and begins with a '6'.
My contract account number is 10-digits and begins with a '2'.

The Contract account number will probably be registered in your name, hence I don't think it's possible for you to have right now. That Contract number your agent highlighted is probably unique to the previous tenant.

Use the premise number in the form.


----------



## WanderingCar (Mar 17, 2013)

fudzzz said:


> Yes WanderingCar, I just checked my own documents and my Premise number is the same as the number on my door tag.
> 
> My premise number is 9-digits and begins with a '6'.
> My contract account number is 10-digits and begins with a '2'.
> ...




Thank you for checking!! The form went through. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

WanderingCar said:


> Thank you for checking!! The form went through. :fingerscrossed:


This is correct. The premises number never changes. The contract account number changes with each new tenant. You will have your own once the account is opened in your name.


----------



## WanderingCar (Mar 17, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> This is correct. The premises number never changes. The contract account number changes with each new tenant. You will have your own once the account is opened in your name.


Thanks BedouGirl... do you happen to know how quickly this goes through if you do the form online? Am I naive to think the lights will just be working within 24 hours?? (It can't be this easy...)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

WanderingCar said:


> Thanks BedouGirl... do you happen to know how quickly this goes through if you do the form online? Am I naive to think the lights will just be working within 24 hours?? (It can't be this easy...)


Sorry I can't help you with that. Try calling them, they are actually very helpful on the telephone.


----------

